# Turning of Filter During Fish Feeding



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

*Turning off Filter During Fish Feeding*

I usually turn of the filter before feeding my fish, otherwise the fish food gets blown to the bottom and it gets rotten. I used to have a HOB type of filter and I was fine with turning the HOB on and off during feeding. However, I recently switched to EHEIM 2123 for my 30 gallon tank and when I do the same thing with it, I notice a grinding noise for a few seconds when I turn it back on. I am a little bit worried whether doing so, would spoil my EHEIM 2123. If so, is there a solution for feeding the fish without turning off my EHEIM?.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I would have to say if your filter is making a grinding noise from feeding your feeding way to much. You have a 30 gallon so you can't have anything too large in there that would require very large hard food.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The eheim usually always makes those noises when you turn them on. If you have any bottom feeders they will eat the food that sinks down. But try not to add too much food during your feedings. Try that and see how it works.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sometimes the canister filters do make a little noise when they start up until they can "burp", especially if you have your spray bar above the water.

I don't turn them off during feeding since the fish always find the food and sometimes I think they like a little challenge of catching it.
If the food is going uneaten on the bottom, chances are too much is going into the tank. If the fish were not getting some, they would go to the bottom to pick it up.

Do you have your spray bar below the surface of the water? If not, that's probably why it's getting blown to the bottom, since that doesn't happen with mine.


----------



## PokeyCheetah (Apr 23, 2013)

I am having the same problem sadly with the filter shooting the food to the bottom of the tank.

However I think I can add some info/help. 
That grinding sound is made when the filter is turned on without filling it with water first. I know this because mine does the same thing. If you go back to your setup instructions for it, it probably tells you to fill the filter with water before turning it on and to never run it without water in it. This WILL make it go bad prematurely. When you turn it off/unplug it, it will empty itself, at least mine does.(don't ask me why)

This issue can be remedied by taking out a cup full(maybe 16oz depending on size, make sure its enough to fill the filter back up) of water from the tank before feeding. Once your fishy has eaten its fill, pour the water into the filter(in the reservoir where the filter cartridge is located) before you plug it back in. You may hear a little noise for a second or two, but it won't beat up your filter, and it won't make that ridiculous grinding sound that annoys you, and undoubtedly the fish.

I have a 10 gallon thats divided in 2 and have 2 betta fish in them so I can't use bottom feeders to clean up the bottom of the tank, this is why I go through the hassle of doing this every night, otherwise I'd just buy another one of those neat looking 'algae eater/tank cleaner' fish. I originally had one but neither of my bettas liked it and I had to give it to a friend.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi PokeyCheetah, first, welcome to the forum! Unfortunate you are 7 years late to help pnchowdary Check the date of the post


----------



## PokeyCheetah (Apr 23, 2013)

oops... lol


----------

